# DS is leaving today



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

My son is leaving today in hopes of a better life. I pray he gets his wishes!
Send a prayer for a safe trip, please? He is taking the southern states instead of going through Tennessee. His transfers are in Atlanta Georgia and Charlotte NC. I'm going to be a disaster until Wednesday and know that he made it there safely.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2006)

_Texas,_
_he has all the good thoughts and prayers I can send..He is going to be okay and make a happy wonderful life for himself. How can he not get ahead, look what a wonderful, loving mom he has._
_kadesma _


----------



## silentmeow (Oct 17, 2006)

Texasgirl,  It's not easy, I know.  He will make it safely and soundly, they always do.  My son went to Italy and I was worried constantly.  That was the time my computer decided to crash and I couldn't even communicate with him!  Am sending prayers for his safe journey.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 17, 2006)

i had no idea what worry was, until i had a son.

tell him good luck from us tg, and best wishes for his future.

and a hug for you until, well, i guess you never really stop worrying, do you?
ok, so a hug in perpetuity.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 17, 2006)

Good luck and a huge hug to both of you.  This is the best of times and the worst of times.  

I know he'll find his niche and do great.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 17, 2006)

does his niche live down south east?

i guess the resht of his nephewsh are still in texash...


----------



## phinz (Oct 17, 2006)

Why is he avoiding Tennessee? Some of the greatest people in the world moved from Texas and now live in Tennessee.


----------



## corazon (Oct 17, 2006)

Hugs to you and your son.  Best of luck to him, I hope he finds what he's looking for.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 17, 2006)

He'll do great!
You'll do great!
Life is good and good things will happen for you both!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 17, 2006)

I feel for you Tex.  I know that it won't be long and my oldest will be moving away. 

I wish him a safe journey and hope all his dreams come true.  Stay strong my friend.  We're all here for you!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 17, 2006)

Prayers, hugs and God's speed to you both.  My oldest son will be 36 in December and I still remember crying as I put him on the school bus for his first day of kindergarten.  It's all bittersweet.  Best part, you had him.  Think of how much you'd have missed if you hadn't.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you so much!! I didn't realize how hard it was going to be to let him go. I can't seem to stop crying right now. I don't know when he'll be back. Christmas is going to be awful!!!!!!!!!
DH hugged him for the first time in so long! I don't remember the last time I saw that. 
Thank you again!!

BT, thansh for the laugh!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> Why is he avoiding Tennessee? Some of the greatest people in the world moved from Texas and now live in Tennessee.


 
No, it's not that I didn't want him going into Tennessee, it's because he would have had 3 transfers and 4 very long layovers that route. This one doesn't have any layovers and only has the 2 transfers. We went through Tennessee years ago. It takes forever to get through it. But it's pretty.


----------



## cara (Oct 17, 2006)

where is he going?
I wish him all the best and I'm sure you will survive ;o)
he is not the small boy anymore and will find his own life ;o)


----------



## wasabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Sheesh, I almost fell of the chair when I read the title of your post. I though Deadly Sushi was leaving today. 

Texasgirl, I wish your son well and I pray for his safe journey. Letting go is hard. I didn't want to let go of my grandson when he went off to college in September. But he is doing well. Hugs to you...............Linda


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you, Linda!! and sorry, LOL
Cara, he is going to be in the area of Greensboro, North Carolina. A looooooong way from momma!!! It will be good for him and make him grow up and be that man I know that he can be!!


----------



## cara (Oct 17, 2006)

TG, hmm...  so he is still within civilisation ;o)
we all made our first steps, don't forget.. but I know it's hard for Mums, even my Mum suffered, although I was just moving two streets ahead ;o)


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2006)

Tg I know this is bittersweet but in the end it'll all work out for the best.
I wish him well. You're a strong woman and you'll make it through this 
rough patch. Until then just hang in there.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 17, 2006)

I wish you both well and I feel for you.  It won't be long until mine goes away.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 17, 2006)

TG; My youngest daughter jsut moved from Michigan, my home, to Washington State.  She did it to surround herself with people who shared her values and dreams, the same dreams and values her mother & I share.  Of course we were worried, and it was hard to say goodbye.  There were tears, and I still half expect to hear her car pulling into the driveway.  But she has gotten a job she loves, and has surrounded herself with good people and quality freinds.  I know that she had to leave to grow, to blossom into the great young woman that she is becoming.

My advice to your son is to surround himself with good people.  If he does that, he will grow into the best man that he can be.  And yes, he, just like all of us, had to move away to become himself, to find out who he is.

He will remember yours and his father's love, and you values.  That will help carry him a long way.  And expect phone calls. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you all for helping me through this!!
Goodweed, I know what your saying and I keep telling myself that it will get better. He will be surrounded by good people. This family is a close knit kind, like my family and I know that they will help him grow into the man I know he can be.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 17, 2006)

Texas I don't have any children but it must be very hard on you that your son is leaving.

I will think good things and say a prayer for you and him.  He will be okay and try not too worry


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> Texas I don't have any children but it must be very hard on you that your son is leaving.
> 
> I will think good things and say a prayer for you and him. He will be okay and try not too worry


 

Thank you


----------



## phinz (Oct 17, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> No, it's not that I didn't want him going into Tennessee, it's because he would have had 3 transfers and 4 very long layovers that route. This one doesn't have any layovers and only has the 2 transfers. We went through Tennessee years ago. It takes forever to get through it. But it's pretty.


It doesn't take as long as Texas.  I can get from Knoxville to the Mississippi River in about 6ish hours. I can remember going to summer camp in Midland while growing up in Houston. It took us *10* hours to get there in a school bus, and we were *still* in Texas. 

I hope he brought a book and some sleeping pills, because I-10/I-20 through the Deep South is *boooooooooooorrrrrrrriiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggggg...* 

I moved back to Houston from Knoxville via Greyhound in 1987. What should have been an 18 hour, tops, trip, took *28* hours, and that was catching the Express with no stops from Dallas to Houston.


----------



## amber (Oct 17, 2006)

Your so right TG, it's tough to let go, let them become grown ups, but ultimately as you said, he will become the man you raised him to be.


----------



## Dina (Oct 17, 2006)

Prayers are going his way Txgirl.  We never stop worrying about them even if they're grown and gone.  Trust that he will be fine and think positive.  Hugs,


----------



## Dove (Oct 17, 2006)

the hardest thing for me when son John went to San Diego for Boot Camp (Navy) was when a large box was delivered containing all his belongings...I sat on the floor and cried. My Kevin who  was 2 years old  at the time sat down and all he could say between tears was "Nonnies gone" over and over.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 17, 2006)

My mother didn't even wave goodbye when I went to Australia, but I saw my eldest son off to Europe and the US in the cold grey light of dawn when he was 19 years old.   He was alone and backpacking, and was away for months, and that is why I learned to use a computer.   Then it was Asia, then somewhere else.  Then he stopped, went to Uni and is now a chartered accountant.  So what happens? He is being seconded to Canada for four months, and is planning to go down to the States for another two months. I dunno.  

You will miss your son very much TG, it goes with the territory. I think loving our kids is an ecstatic burden.  A terrifying joy.  A triumphant desperation.  But when he comes home again, (and he will) cuddles you close and kisses the top of your head, asking 'how is my little mummy',  you will really know what a good job you have done.  You wll know Pride TG, real Pride.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 18, 2006)

TG, I know you and he have had a rough year.  I hope this brings him the peace he needs to have a happier life--which means you will too.   {{hugs}}


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 18, 2006)

Let me chip in my best wishes to you and your guy... I hope things will work out for the best for you guys, you deserve it.  (((Hugs))))


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 18, 2006)

Just checking in to see how you are holding up?  Did you get any sleep last night??


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you all, SO much!!!
He made it just fine. He was a little late getting there and had my stomach in knots and shaking, but, I'm okay now!! I will miss him dearly, but, I know it's for a good reason that he went. 
And VB, no, I didn't sleep very much last night and went to work so sick to my stomach that I thought I was going to barf a few times. Once I got busy with work, I did better until it was time for him to call. I didn't get to talk long, the cell phone kept cutting out. I'm just happy he made it okay. That was my biggest worry.
Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers. It helps so much to be able to talk to all of you!!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 18, 2006)

Did he arrive safe and sound TG?  Are you feeling better?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Did he arrive safe and sound TG? Are you feeling better?


 

YES MA'AM!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2006)

Good news for sure TG!!!!!!!  Thanks for letting us know.  Aren't you proud of him?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2006)

All's well with TG............


----------



## piemixersdotcom (Oct 18, 2006)

Make sure to call often even if he thinks its corny.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

yup, and make him feel guilty if he skips a week. my 'rents still require a call weekly, even after 20 years after i'd moved out. start this practice right away, and never stray from the course.

if i go past 2 weeks, my mom and dad act physically ill, and blame it on worrying about me. the  last thing i want is to hear that if i've missed a call.

no, my parents aren't jewish ny'ers, but they might as well be.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 19, 2006)

I haven't been on in a while TG - I am glad to hear everything went well. I agree, keep active on the phone.  I call my mom everyday and I have been out of the house for a looooong time!


----------



## TexanFrench (Oct 19, 2006)

When the chicks leave the nest it is hard, but it is also the time when they come to appreciate you the most--when they understand best what you have done to provide for them in their childhood, even if they didn't see it at the time.  

Hang in there, TexasGirl, and use the phone at least once a week.  And in a few months, or maybe a year or two, you will have a conversation with DS that begins something like, "Gee, Mom, thank you for being such a good parent."

(This speech was delivered to me in a tiny whisper--but I did hear it!)

Good luck!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

agreed tex.

the first time you learn to appreciate them is when you go out on your own.

then when you have a child of your own, you realize that you can never thank them enough!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

He's really good at calling me. He called me again last night to tell me goodnight and he loves me. Both boys know how much I need that each night and there have only been a few times that I went to bed not hearing those words. 
BT, I don't know how my mom survived with 4 girls. She had patience, that's for sure!!


----------

